# Liitle yorkie found



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Kay Farrelly

This little yorkie been found, terrified. Chatham Kent. Currently with easipet care, Chatham.


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Hope its owner is found soon, do you know has it been put on the Dog Lost/Found pages?


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Awww so do i a friend put it on facebook so am reposting on here you never know hopefully reach more people im sure someone is desparately missing this little one.Ive given her the link so she can post she has more detail so hopefully lead to a speedy reunite


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

Yay now been reunited with owner


----------

